# best warm clothes for coyote hunting ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

just wondering what you guys are wearing in this -10 ND weather coyote hunting. just cannot take this cold calling for coyotes. at age 50 can not take the cold like i use too. ha ha. has any one been using this heated clothing ( one of the sponsers ) in this super cold weather ? . thanks. marty


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Wool!

Merino wool long johns, wool sweater, and wool pants under the white suit.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

slip some of the hand warmers inside your winter gear. Just don't put em up against your skin.

http://www.heatmax.com/HotHands/survivalheatpack.htm

Years ago I started to slip them inside my shirt and into my lower back. Makes it nice to sit on the stand.

I see we now have a sponsor that is selling shirts for this purpose for $200 or something like that.

I would just sew some pockets on the inside of the shirt and slip em in.

Would wait until I got onto the stand though. Walking in with them activated would have you sweatin and getting all wet.

Sitting and watching though...Hello, bring on the cold.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

If you want warm clothes, there is nothing warmer that i have found than kings camo stuff. The only problem with some of there stuff is that it doesn't breath very easy. Just to let you know i hunted in a tournamen last year and the temp on the truck said -27 and the wind was buckin about 20-25 mph. so the windchill was way down there. I had a t-shirt, sweatshirt, kings camo wind defender sweatshirt, then kings camo 4 in 1 parka. Thats what i wore on top and i was get too warm. I also wear hot shot gloves that i can slip a hand warmer in to keep my fingers warm. the only problem i have had a problem keeping warm is that little bit of skin that always shows around the eyes. If you dont want to spend the money on kings camo, i would have the wife or someone you know sew a few pockets in a shirt for you, one on each side of your ribs, and one on the center of your back and one on your chest and put hand warmers in them. just an idea :wink:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have 3 sets of heavy waterproof bibs and jackets. I was at Gander 2 months ago. They had the Browning XPO bibs and jacket (reg $200 each) for 99.97 each. There was a 50% all clearance items that week so it brought them down to $50 each. For that price, why not? Turns out to be the warmest I own. The big thing is ventilation. They breathe great but still keep you war. I'm 6'8" and 300. I tend to sweat when I packing in my climber and gear. The jacket allows moisture to escape and not build up inside the shell. The sleeves are a little short for me (but I do have orangutan arms, 40" sleeve) Granted in Upstate NY we don't get the cold that you guys get. I sat in my stand for 4 hours in 17% weather without getting cold. That's never happened to me before. I wear UnderArmour Cold Gear Base layers. I have the UnderArmour glove/mittens that have a pouch for hand warmers. If it's supposed to get really cold I'll put 2 body warmers (twice the size of the hand warmers) in the inside breast pockets of my jacket. The only bad thing about all that is I have been so warm and comfortable, deer hunting, I've fallen asleep in my tree stand a couple of times (Thank you Hunter Safety Systems and my Summit 180, LOL)


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

trappermrd said:


> just wondering what you guys are wearing in this -10 ND weather coyote hunting. just cannot take this cold calling for coyotes. at age 50 can not take the cold like i use too. ha ha. has any one been using this heated clothing ( one of the sponsers ) in this super cold weather ? . thanks. marty


I layer the layers.

Poly pro inner, denim pants, Polar King Blizzard duck bibs.

Top is:
Light weight poly liner, t-shirt, wool sweater, wool flannel shirt Polar King Blizzard duck coat.

Add a wool scarf, polypro cap, wool liners with chopper and nomex gloves on, I stay rather warm.

Boot default back to the Mickey mouse (Black) surplus army boots. I haven't found anything other than bunny boots (white) warmer.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have two sets of Cabelas Dry Plus insulated bibs/jackets; one in Seclusion Open Country Snow and one in Seclusion Open Country, that I got for late season bowhunting & winter dog hunting. I too am on the high side of 50 and these sets are great in sub zero temps. They're also waterproof. I hate getting wet a couple stands into the day after laying in the snow, and these sets prevent that!...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am usually not too cold ( layer) but on Saturday xdeano and I were out and my hands were just freezing all day!

I usually wear a glommit style glove with a liner glove underneath. Well I think the problem was my liner glove was cotton and they got sweaty and wet.

So I went and got what's called a Seirus Thermalux glove liner. They look pretty gay--like Michael Jackson's glove, but I am hoping they do a good job. Actually when I tried them on in Scheels my hand got pretty warm in them alone. I am sure xdeano and papapete will give me crap but as long as they work I can take the ribbing. Now I just hope they work! LOL  Anyone ever try them?

http://www.rei.com/product/661608?prefe ... erralID=NA


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Did you find those in the girl's section? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

I may have to get a pair of those Fallguy. I hate bulky gloves when I'm shooting and those look like they would work fine with thin white gloves ever them.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Longshot said:


> Did you find those in the girl's section? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
> 
> I may have to get a pair of those Fallguy. I hate bulky gloves when I'm shooting and those look like they would work fine with thin white gloves ever them.


Nope they are unisex! I think they are going to dominate.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

Fallguy,

Not to get off topic, but I hope you didn't order the gloves from REI. They are a pretty big contributor to the environmentalists groups that are working to lock up land and shut down hunting and powersports recreation.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

ndgooseslayer said:


> Fallguy,
> 
> Not to get off topic, but I hope you didn't order the gloves from REI. They are a pretty big contributor to the environmentalists groups that are working to lock up land and shut down hunting and powersports recreation.


No I bought them at Scheels. Thanks for the info though that is good to know. How about the products REI carries?


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not real familiar with what they all carry. I did have a list of outdoor equipment mfgs that someone emailed me when i was helping with areas i like to snowmobile. I'd have to look to see if i have the full list, but I do remember North Face as being another big supporter of the "tree hugger" movement.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

ndgooseslayer said:


> I'm not real familiar with what they all carry. I did have a list of outdoor equipment mfgs that someone emailed me when i was helping with areas i like to snowmobile. I'd have to look to see if i have the full list, but I do remember *North Face *as being another big supporter of the "tree hugger" movement.


That disappointing to hear. I have a North Face jacket that I like. Will know better next time. :eyeroll:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

A list like that would be good to know about! Of course, even better would be wearing those types of clothing when hunting, and then posting your kill pics on these hunting forums while wearing that product. Give them the endorsement they don't want. I guess if a product helps you stay comfortable so that you can hunt longer and kill more animals than so be it.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

oke: Those gloves will go well with you're pink running tites and toto.

wool is probably the best stuff you can buy to stay warm. even wet, wool will retain it's heat. I wish I had more wool, but it's expensive.

Here is what I wear to a stand:

feet:
wicking silk sock, thick wool socks, military mukluks (just as warm as bunny boots, with less weight)
Bottom:
regular underarmor pants, heavy pants, heavy bibs and a set of military over white pants.
Top:
heavy underarmor shirt, longsleaved tshirt, white hooded sweatshirt, Cabella's windstopper jacket and another military over white coat. 
Face:
underarmor white facemask, with a heavy white pullover mask.

I'll stay warm in very cold weather. All my coverups are completely white, no need to have anything to special, I can hide anywhere on snow.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Lots of good info here.It of course depends on temp,wind and hunting style.Some of the above will get you sweated up if you're snowshoeing or very active.Then you are done.We sometimes shoe 10 plus miles a day-although when I hit Soc Sec age I try not to go over 8-the price paid is too high.
If you're traveling,you need to layer,you need to consider a light cloth back pack to add or shed,you need poly vs cotton or anything quilted etc and you need a LIGHTWEIGHT wind proof exterior.The best we've found,by far,is also expensive.
https://www.northernoutfitters.com/
Their 'wind garments' are windproof yet breathe and weigh next to nothing.My anorak has been worn and torn for 15 years-the Eveready bunny of cold weather clothes.
Forgot one thing,again if active get the relatively new Under Armour sweatshirt,it does not get 'wet' but breathes.Only place I've ever seen it in white was in the ski shop at Scheels in Fargo.Runnings has them in camo or other colors.
Good hunting.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Forgot one thing.N Outfitters wind pants are a bit noisy I think.I don't like them because of that but one friend loves em and he's murder on Yotes so.....Just a heads up.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

folks.. thanks for the good info. i will be trying some your ideas in the next week. man i love this web site. marty


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Marty,

Take a hard look at the natural gear snow camo bibs and jacket that they have at Cabelas. It is a Cabelas exclusive, and the stuff is great - warm, waterproof, quiet. It is called silent stealth fleece or something like that, and costs about $80.00 each for top or bottom. I have used it for two seasons now. It wears well, and I really like it.

KD


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> oke: Those gloves will go well with you're pink running tites and toto.


Do you want me to get started on your white face mask there buddy? oke:

Also I don't wear running tights. I man up and wear shorts when I race...I kick the tights wearers *****!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> xdeano said:
> 
> 
> > oke: Those gloves will go well with you're pink running tites and toto.
> ...


Come on now Fallguy, any face mask HAS to be an improvement! :splat:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL :withstupid:


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I would say that if you can go and get some Canada Army Gear like mukluks are White,(Not Waterproof so use some black bags in them), Heavy bibs and jackets military Waterproof (Gortes), 2x Good par of Ski-Doo glove, Military White's Pants,Top and nice good par of jogging pants. 
I kown that I was in Alberta lates Dec -30F and add wind =Cold on top of a hill looking and I was Good to go for the day out there. And get 4 coyote.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i often go out when it's cold. i went out in -30 with wind last week. layered polar fleece under my white bibs and coat did fine. my face and hands where a little more difficult to keep warm. i wear 2- 3 layers up top and a vest over that when needed if it's sub zero. 2 layers of bottoms do the job. none of this is high dollar gear either. it is what works best for me. i can also shed a layer if i start to sweat on a short hike. sweat will get you very cold, very fast once you stop hiking.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

under amror, wool socks, jeans, white hooded sweat shirt, heavy camo bibs and jacket over all that. Generally good to about -20. All the places we call are about a 10 min walk in ,30 min stand, 10 min out. Then its back to the truck to drive to the next spot. By the time we get cold were back in the truck going to the next spot. Oh and a neck warmer is KEY.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I also use a fleece/stocking cap type facemask on which I cut out the eye holes so it leaves a good part of my face uncovered. Just ordered a 400 gram fleece upgrade in Nat Gear Snow.

Also use Cabelas snow camo Winter Extreme gloves, but I take them off for most calling and all shooting...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

NDTerminator said:


> Also use Cabelas snow camo Winter Extreme gloves, but I take them off for most calling and all shooting...


How do you like those gloves? Are you able to shoot with the finger? I'm looking for some warm snow camo gloves to wear over my gay Michael Jackson glove. My current white glommits are just too thin.


----------

